# Rider's Choice Saddle



## rmsurve (Dec 5, 2011)

Just received my new Rider's Choice "Roper" saddle yesterday and was I sickened - what a poor excuse for a so called USA made saddle! No wonder the imports have no competition in America anymore, because we manufacture the same junk as they do! - Doesn't anyone take pride in their work anymore? That's pretty sad when they (Rider's Choice) highly boast the build quality of their saddles (see their add), especially when theirs is no better quality than the Mexico junk that's flooded our markets. Bottom Line, don't waste your time or money on Rider's Choice or it will be "RIDERS WORST CHOICE"!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Is there any way that you could share pictures of what the quality on the saddle is like and/or if there are any huge issues that are obvious so that other people can have an idea of what to look out for in poor quality saddles?


----------



## rmsurve (Dec 5, 2011)

I plan on taking detailed photos of this saddle and putting them online as soon as I get a chance. I bought a Rider's Choice Roper saddle on Ebay that looked quite well made in the photographs that they were showing, but when I received the saddle it was NOT the one I had bought and greatly contrasted the saddle they were advertising with many defects, the biggest being poorly dyed leather with mixed colored splotching all over the leather. What was really obvious was the skirts were two different colors. The leather was jagged and poorly seamed together in many locations especially up around the cantle. The daly wrap was stapled of all things on to an unfinished horn. Only one side of any piece of leather is dyed leaving bare leather exposed under the skirts and fenders. The Fenders and stirrup leathers look like they have over spray on them. The end grain on the leather seams looks like they touched it up with shoe polish or magic marker. I haven't put this saddle on my horse yet and don't plan to either as I wouldn't want to embarrass him or I. All I can say is don't fall for the USA quality made saddle stuff they advertise because they're no better than the Mexican made junk that's out there.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

What do you want to bet that that is a knock off from India? It happens all the time.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I think you got scammed. All the reviews I have heard or read about them has been great or atleast in the middle. Never that poor. Sounds like you've been scammed. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rmsurve (Dec 5, 2011)

This saddle came directly from Rider's Choice and I've been told that the reason the saddle is of such poor quality is that the owner of Rider's Choice (who supposedly took pride in his work) recently died and since then the company has gone down hill. Apparently they showed photos of a decent built saddle (which I was suppose to get but didn't) and sent me a poorly made one of the same model. Where they really get you is if you return it they charge a ridiculous restocking fee plus return shipping, even though it's there fault the saddle is being returned to them. If I just didn't care for the saddle and wanted to return it I would have no problem with that policy. However, they didn't send me the correct saddle, so to me it should all be at their expense. I'd really like to have the saddle I paid for than to go thru all this paperwork with Paypal and Ebay. From the feedback I read on Ebay they build a decent saddle, but when you start reading other reviews they're compared pretty much with the basement stuff. Actually, I have a Buffalo saddle (Mexico) that's built better than this saddle Rider's Choice sent me. I'll get photos of the saddle within the week so everyone can see for themselves.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

For what it's worth, you might check into Corriente Saddle Company. They are based in New Mexico and do very nice, working quality custom saddles. That's where I got my newest one and I've known quite a few others that got saddles from them and we've all been very happy with them. Plus, they are _very_ affordable.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you can always give them a bad review on Ebay, so they will be less likely to do this again.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

do they not have a return policy ? Send it back.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

^^ Joe, poster said there is a high restocking fee (plus shipping a western saddle is not very cheap). OP, could you, please, post what they say about "returns"? May be there is a way to go around it. Plus if you paid with paypal you can always start discussion there too. 

I'm sorry you had such a bad experience.  That's exactly the reason I try to avoid buying expensive stuff through eBay: too many scammers.


----------



## rmsurve (Dec 5, 2011)

I have to wait 7 days before I can do what I need to do thru Ebay or Paypal, as their policy is for the buyer/seller to possibly work things out between themselves. So far that hasn't happened as the only response I have received from Rider's Choice is for me to pay to return the saddle and that's not gonna happen. However, this will give me ample time to make photos of the saddle and get my ducks in a row to proceed further, if it only means showing everyone what poor quality saddles they are making. One thing else, accoring to my sources this company only employees 2 people and has an annual gross income of $80,000.00, so how many quality saddles verses poor quality saddles can one make for that kind of money?


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I could see a restocking fee if you didnt like it, or changed your mind. But when the item is not as described and not as pictured you are now getting into fraud territory. This is a crime, and I 'd let them know that.I would explain it to them in those terms. Especially if they mailed it. Tell them you you expect a 100 percent refund including the original shipping charges. You are probably gonna get stuck with return shipping not much you can do about that.


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

Since you used paypal and ebay, I imagine you'll get your money back eventually if you follow through with your complaints thoroughly. I'd state point blank that they have to pay the return shipping (its around $70 to ship a western saddle and ropers are normally HEAVY). Best of luck.


----------



## rmsurve (Dec 5, 2011)

I filed a complaint with Ebay tonight and the seller has 14 days to respond - So I guess it's just wait and see for now.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

make sure your complaints focus on, "Not as described" and NOt As Pictured, as opposed to the flaws or things you dont like.
Likes can be subjective, but being completely different than pictured crosses a line.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

The ads on ebay I saw all say you get your money back if not satisfied, but you pay return shipping ("Returns:14 days money back, buyer pays return shipping"). When you buy a $400-550 leather saddle new, you are almost certainly getting poor construction.

When you buy a saddle knowing you need to pay the return if not satisfied, then pay the return. IMHO.

riders choice saddle | eBay


----------



## rmsurve (Dec 5, 2011)

bsms said:


> The ads on ebay I saw all say you get your money back if not satisfied, but you pay return shipping ("Returns:14 days money back, buyer pays return shipping"). When you buy a $400-550 leather saddle new, you are almost certainly getting poor construction.
> 
> When you buy a saddle knowing you need to pay the return if not satisfied, then pay the return. IMHO.
> 
> riders choice saddle | eBay


 There is also a restocking fee as well. And I agree with what you say. But when you buy a particular saddle and they send you another, that's a horse with a different color.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you use a credit card for PayPal you have some protection from the credit card company. Contact them immediately to advise. Be sure not to go over the time eBay allows for a dispute. Just keep after them. Good luck


----------



## Saphira (Oct 20, 2009)

I just wanted to add my thoughts, since I have two Rider's Choice saddles which I am very happy with. I am sorry that someone had a bad experience with this company - I can't imagine what happened that you received such a poorly constructed saddle from them!!! I surely hope you got your refund. I think with any company, there can be a problem from time to time, but I had such a great experience with the purchase of both of my saddles that I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them. I did purchase two of the "best" quality saddles (one of which was made for me in 4/2011), so I don't have any experience with their lesser quality models. I found the GW Crates trail saddles to be the most comfortable of any I have tried. The only thing I did not like about them was the finish underneath the gullet/horn - it isn't "pretty", just the rough ends of the leather underneath where you can't see unless you turn the saddle upside down. The leather is thick and takes some oiling to get it broken in well. For the money, the quality can't be beat.


----------



## dg1653 (Apr 21, 2012)

I've used a Riders Choice saddle for the last couple years on my working cattle farm. I've used this saddle in all weather conditions and for everything from working cows to dragging calves. My saddle has held up very well and I would recommend them to anybody. I hate the OP was so dissatisfied with theirs because I love mine...especially for the price.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I think we need a new thread advising those contemplating the purchase of a saddle to check with us. There are so many saddles that are pretty but junk and so many knockoffs. I doubt very much that this particular saddle was made in the US.


----------



## dg1653 (Apr 21, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> I think we need a new thread advising those contemplating the purchase of a saddle to check with us. There are so many saddles that are pretty but junk and so many knockoffs. I doubt very much that this particular saddle was made in the US.


The Riders Choice saddles are supposed to be made in Bryant, AL. When I was planning on buying a new saddle I of course went online and read reviews. The reviews at the time were mixed on the Riders Choice. So I called Riders Choice to try and feel them out, they were very knowlegable and said they built each one there. I felt comfortable enough after talking with them that I bought one. Now, two years later I'm still glad I did. Is it a $2000 Billy Cook saddle? No. However I think I payed around $500 and I'm very pleased with it...


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I've purchased 4 Rider's Choice saddles and would give them mixed reviews. 

The first one was a barrel saddle. (One of the GW Crate, higher end models). The quality was GREAT, no complaints, but it didn't fit my horse. Because I had already rode in it and oiled it before I realized it was a bad fit, I sold it rather than sent it back. 

The second one was one of their cheaper Wades. In the $500 range. I wasn't happy with the quality of the saddle but it fit my horse great. So I talked to the owner and returned that saddle for one of their GW Crate Wades, which has the same tree but is a higher quality saddle. I LOVE, love love that saddle! It's still my favorite and never gives my Mustang a white hair, even on 5-6 hour trail rides all summer long. 

I was so happy with it in fact that I ordered a 4th saddle from them. It was supposed to be just like the GW Crate Wade that I love except for a few cosmetic changes. I figured if it was to be my dream saddle I might as well order it with a few customizations to my liking. Well, saddle #4 I was VERY disappointed in. It was one of the GW Crate models. It cost nearly $1000. The workmanship was crappy. The stitching went off the edge of the leather on the skirts, the seat had wrinkles in it (it is a slick seated saddle), it had a rawhide cantle and horn and the stitching was not even on the rawhide. One of the breastcollar D's pulled out after a little use, and I don't know what they did with the tree or the rigging but it did not even FIT the same as the older one. And they supposedly had the same tree. It seemed even wider than my first one, too wide. 

Like a dummy I thought I was being too picky and I tried to love that saddle and rode in it about a year. After all, it was supposed to be the same as my brown one which was awesome. But between the wider fit and the blemishes I just couldn't make myself like it. 

I finally traded it to a lady that buys and sells tack for another saddle. I ended up with a Saddle King Ol' Timer. It has nearly the same features as the GW Crate Wade but the workmanship is much better and it fits my horses better too. I never thought I would own a Saddle King (I thought they were below me) but I just love the Ol' Timer!

So yeah, I don't know what it is with Rider's Choice. They can turn out high quality saddles and they can turn out junk. And I don't know how figure out which one you will get. It's not the money, because the almost $1000 saddle was crappy and not nearly as well made as the first GW Crate Wade I bought from them. Which was lovely! My good saddle was made in 2009 and the cruddy one I think was a 2010. 

I actually did try one of the newer Billy Cooks and the quality was nice (about like my favorite GW Crate Wade) but I could tell right off it would not fit my horses so I returned it. 

I am afraid to try a Corriente just based off my poor luck with fit (I would prefer to be able to try out a saddle in person), but I have seen enough of them to feel like at least I would know I was getting a quality saddle for the money.

I think buying a good saddle is harder than buying a good horse!

Question for the OP, which saddle did you order? 

I am aware that in the eBay ads, they just have general stock photos of the style of saddle you are getting, but not photos of the ACTUAL saddle you are getting. That makes it really hard to know what you are getting. Some of the saddles in their ads look PERFECT and some you can tell are slightly a-symetrical. So it's hard to know if you are getting a perfect saddle or one with lesser workmanship. :-(

Anyway, after the last saddle I am done with Rider's Choice. I really wanted to be a good customer, but they kind of burned me. I also emailed Rider's Choice after I decided to sell the last saddle, just asking for reassurance that if I ordered another he would pick me out a good one (and explained the flaws on the last one), and the response I got didn't make me feel reassured. It was just kind of like "yes, we can make you a saddle." But nothing about making sure it was well made.

I mean, I really LOVE that one saddle I got from them. All I wanted was another one as well made as the one I love. :-|


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I should also mention what I really love about both both of my "good" saddles are the Steele brand trees. That's what the favorite GW Crate and the Saddle King Ol' Timer have in common. Those trees fit my horses great and fit MY body great!

Through the whole saddle fiasco I did learn that Steele makes a comfortable tree for me and my horses. That is something I will keep an eye out for in future saddle purchases.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I think its like the OP said, notice all the good posts are people with older Riders Choice? Sounds like with the death of the comapny patriarch the company has gone down the tubes.


----------



## RidersChoice (Sep 12, 2012)

*Riders Choice Saddle Company*

Hello, I am Jerry and I am the Manager of Riders Choice saddle company. First, let me say that I am here to always address any issues we have with our products. Second, let me dismiss a few errors. 1) We are and have always been an American saddle company in Bryant Alabama that employees local folks. 2) The owner never died as he is typing now. 
I would like to address questions about quality, saddle selection, and saddle pricing.
Let me say, as many have pointed out, that is is very difficult for a buyer to place their trust in an online seller. I know this as I buy many things online as well. We are here every day talking on the phone with folks and working with them to make sure we are the right company to build your saddle. 
We always strive to maintain super low prices on our saddles while keeping the quality as high as possible.
I believe if we can speak to you personally and get a feel for the quality you expect from your saddle we can guide you in your selection. We do carry our Riders Choice brand, which is mass produced here with locally bought leather and trees. Granted this is a good quality solid saddle that will be for the rider that isn't so picky as to notice small blemishes in the leather. This type of saddle is a dying breed in that American companies cannot compete with the labor price of the Mexican and Indian saddles, and it is my belief that soon if you want to buy an American made saddle you will only be able to buy a custom saddle for thousands. One of the problems is that the auto and clothing industry along with the growth of China is using up all the clean sides of leather and forcing the price of each hide up 3 to 4 times what it sold for just 5 years ago. Yet, those who still want a saddle priced under 500.00 want one that is on par with those made 5 + years ago. The EPA has just about closed every tannery in America so builders are forced to buy leather from Mexico or South America, where the Mexican saddle companies use the best they have to build their own saddles and send the scrubs to the leather retailers in America.  Just last week I picked through 250 sides of leather to find 20 that were usable.
Now, I am not saying this to say avoid cheaper saddles. On the contrary, I am just trying to educate the buying public on making a good buying decision on an expensive product. We try to help people decide which product they should go with. I always say, If you have the money, go with the G.W. Crate custom saddle as it is a higher quality product for a third of what other Custom saddles will cost.
I am sure we that we worked with the OP to remedy the situation. As I personally try to treat everyone like I would like to be treated. I know that we aren't going to please everyone. We have sold over 10,000 saddles on Ebay alone and have a 100% feedback that will show you that we do work with each customer. I feel safe in saying that we are most likely the only saddle company in America where you can completely help design your one of a kind saddle, have it built in less than two months, and most of the time come out cheaper than 1200.00. 
I have seen saddles priced from 100.00 to 60,000. If you pay 300-400 for a saddle you should expect a quality saddle that will hold up to riding for 5-10 years if you keep it cleaned and oiled. If you want something that has better quality leather that will dye and oil evenly, that the fit and finish is cleaner, then you need to spend a bit more money. You don't have to spend 4000.00 to get a lifetime quality saddle because we build them everyday for 700-1500.00.
Leather is a living product. Sometimes it will be thick and sometimes it will be thinner. Sometimes it will cut like butter and sometimes you can barely pull a knife through it. Sometimes it will be clean as a babies skin, until you finish the saddle and start to oil it and little marks or spots start appearing. So it is impossible to recreate the same saddle time and time again because you are working with materials that change. However, quality is something we strive to uphold in each and every saddle that leaves the building.
I invite anyone looking for a western saddle to call me personally or come by the shop M-F and watch a custom saddle being built the old fashion way, not like a cookie cutter like other store or catalog brands. 1-256-597-2424
Thank you for giving me this time and forum and thank you to those who posted who have tried our products. Yours Truly, Jerry Payne


----------

